# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Fear of Height/ stairs in dreams

## Solarflare

So in all of my dreams where there are stairs that are like 15+ steps, I am always scared of climbing down. I mean like sweat scared sometimes. I have to sit down on the stairs and slide down, but even then I'm still scared. I have no problem with heights OR stairs in real life, so what could be the problem? When I'm high up and there is no fence to block a fall down, I get REALLY scared.

----------


## GoingBzerk

I have the same problem! I have no fear of heights in real life (in fact I like them!), BUT!, when I'm in a dream I have a fear so intense that it once made me fall to the ground and whimper in fear. One way I can deal with this is to remind myself that I'm dreaming and give myself wings like Fang from Maximum Ride. Best luck to you!

----------


## Solarflare

O_O

I'm not the only one!?

----------


## GoingBzerk

Nope! Welcome to the strange world of Lucid dreaming!

----------


## travellight27

> So in all of my dreams where there are stairs that are like 15+ steps, I am always scared of climbing down. I mean like sweat scared sometimes. I have to sit down on the stairs and slide down, but even then I'm still scared. I have no problem with heights OR stairs in real life, so what could be the problem? When I'm high up and there is no fence to block a fall down, I get REALLY scared.



_______________________________
Going up stairs in dreams represents your Spiritual Evolution.  It may be that you are afraid of evolving as a spiritual person.  Perhaps you are afraid you would have to act different, be different or give up some part of your lifestyle.  Regardless the dream shows you have great potential, but you may not be ready to progress in that way.  It's as if you change, you want some sort of guarantees that you will like the changes you've made in your life...but there are never any guarantees.  

TL

----------


## Solarflare

Thats more true than I want it to be, except with the spiritual thing  ::D:  

Thanks every1  :tongue2:

----------

